# Home Decor..



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Figured I would post links to my indoor decor..

http://deathshallowedground.com/props-08/Indoor-Decor/index.html


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

looks awesome!!!
Especially love this one: http://deathshallowedground.com/props-08/Indoor-Decor/slides/IMGP8236.html
Where can I buy one of those! That is one hot looking prop!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hahah.. Shes especially expensive for sure..


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

scream1973 said:


> Hahah.. Shes especially expensive for sure..


lol, yup I hear ya! I have a similiar prop and she is very expensive!
Love everything though... I am used to just doing the outside but for the next few years (process of moving into a townhouse) it looks like doing the indoor thing will be the way to go... thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## ShakeySkellie (Oct 6, 2008)

Very pretty. Nice Kittie too!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

love that you decorated the bathroom!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Every room in the house pretty much has something.. I have to take some more pics as there has been additions since i took those pics as well.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Enjoyed the pics. Noticed some of the same items I have in my house and some that I've seen in the stores in my area. A lot of new things I hadn't seen around though. That's one of the reasons I love looking at everyone's pics. I do love that you decorated the inside the house too. Looks great!

A few questions: I really like the giant spider web you have. Seems very different from the ones I've seen. Do you remember where you bought it? 

On the outside of your house, near the lamp fixture, were those webs created using one of those webcaster guns? Looked nice.

I really found your picture viewing area to be really easy to see and navigate through. What kind of photo file service do you use? 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

The giant spider on top of my daughters Tv was purchased at party Packagers for around 14.00

Yes those webs were done with the webcaster gun.


Actually I use jalbum from jalbum.net and just publish the resulting pages to my webhost.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh sorry just re-read it .. The Spider web not the spider.. lol..


The web i picked up from AC Moore for like 7.00 .. its a "creepy cloth" web.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Your place looks great. I love that the kids get into decorating their rooms too.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice decor..
the spider night shot is way cool creepy
I like the mummy too is that the moaning one?
Lots of skulls too I like those.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes the mummy is one of the moaning ones.> I have one in the basement from when the donnas were cheap ( its the light up one) and then the other is the model from 2 years ago that doesnt light up.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

scream1973 said:


> Oh sorry just re-read it .. The Spider web not the spider.. lol..
> 
> The web i picked up from AC Moore for like 7.00 .. its a "creepy cloth" web.


I really like the look and haven't noticed it out here. We don't have a AC Moore in our area and I didn't see it online at their site. I'll have to keep my eye out for it though. Sure someone in my area has it. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

No problem Spookie.. I have seen it at other places to.. Party City i think carries it as well.


----------

